# طلبة و خريجي قسم هندسة المناجم



## Dead Heart (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ... انا طالب في الفرقة الثالثة شعبة مناجم في بترول و تعدين السويس 

برجاء خاص اي حد يقدر يساعد الطلبة باي معلومات او شغال في اي شركة يقدر يوفرلنا field trip او summer training او كورسات عن البرامج المستخدمة في مجال التعدين انه يتواصل معايا او مع الكلية و و ذلك في سبيل تطوير هندسة التعدين في مصر و ربط الطلبة بسوق العمل 

اتمنى ان اي حد يقدر يساعد الطلبة ميبخلش عليهم باي حاجة مهما كانت بسيطة ... لان في الاخر كله هيصب في مصلحة البلد

و شكرا


----------



## Dead Heart (6 أبريل 2011)

اي يا جماعة ... كلكم كنت طلبة زيينا و كان نفسكم حد يقف جنبكم برضه ... فيا ريت كل واحد ياخد دور ايجابي و يساعد القسم ده ...


----------



## Egy Mine (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
العزيز / القلب الميت
تقدر تراسلني على الخاص وتبعتلي ايميلك وان شاء الله اقدر افيدك

انا خريج جامعة قناة السويس شعبة هندسة المناجم 2008


----------



## Dead Heart (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير


----------



## Dead Heart (18 أبريل 2011)

طيب هل في اي مهندس مناجم يقدر يوفر لطلبة القسم فرص field trips او summer training؟؟؟؟


----------

